# Walking Dangers...



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, only 1 week apart here in Pittsburgh, 2 small dogs were brutally mauled and killed by Pitbulls. 


Lily was a 4lb Yorkie-Poo and 2 dogs attacked her when the woman was putting her trash out...rushed her to the hospital and she could not be saved.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39771518


And this one just tonight while on a walk, Carmine a Pom and the grown man couldn't even fight the dog off, even with passerbys stopping to help. Went to the hospital and the poor thing was full of puncture wounds, nothing they could do.
Pomeranian Killed In Point Breeze Pit Bull Attack - News Story - WPXI Pittsburgh

This....this is why I am sooooo nervous to walk Nelson around my neighborhood. And it's ridiculous it shouldn't be like that. People shouldn't fear to walk their dogs down the street or have their children out. Those could have been children. And I'm sure everyone on here sees their furbabies as children too. I cannot imagine what those families are going through. I know how hard it was to lose my Andy in a hospital setting...I cannot imagine if he was brutally murdered basically.

This is why 9/10 times my mom and I actually drive 5-10 min away to a plan of homes off the beaten path. It just seems safer there, theres not a lot of traffic, it's level you can see whats up ahead. Any dogs I've ever seen have been on leashes walking or behind gates or in homes.

Over the summer near my house on our old walk route a dog did run down off someones porch and chase me carrying Nelson down the street. I cannot imagine if that had been a Pitbull, I don't even want to think about that. I DID take Nelson on a quick 10 min walk today on that same route because we were pressed for time and could not drive to the other location, its a process. It's much easier to just walk out your door and be on a walk. But after seeing this story tonight and what happened last week, I don't think I will be taking any more chances. Maybe it will mean less walks, but atleast I'll feel safer.

But what do you all do?? Like you are pretty defenseless. A dog could run out of nowhere. Do you take anything to protect yourself with? When we went out today before I heard about what happened, I jokingly said we need like a taser or pepper spray or something just incase. But I'm starting to think that wouldnt be a bad idea. A can of pennies, water bottle? I dunno if anything would stop a pitbull attacking a tiny dog though. It's really sad you have to have that fear while trying to enjoy a relaxing walk with your dog. I guess there's just no penalities for things like that, which is why lax pet owners don't care... :angry:

And I hate to say it, but why is it always Pitbulls??? I've never heard of a Beagle mauling or killing a dog/child...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no!!! such sad news for the little dogs  

I don't really like it when big dog owners leave their giant dogs loose and it goes attacking the little dog WHEN IT IS IN ITS LEASH with its owners!!!!!!
It happened twice with us. Snowy on his leash while giant dogs were NOT!!!! drives me crazy especially when you hear some big dog owners complain about the little one. In both cases, Snowy was THANKFULLY not injured because in both cases, the big dog owners stopped it - was there in the right time close. 

Stay safe all you little precious malts

hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm always shocked to read about this! So sad story ...!

But everywhere the same with owner's of big dogs. They leave their dogs running around without a leash and can't understand if people with smaller dogs are scared!
That's why I'm always looking around if I walk with Ullana. Last year it happened that a big dog jumped at me because I took her on my arms. He wanted to play with her but impossible because the size difference!

I felt so scared and it needed a few minutes until the owner called him back finally. After he couldn't understand and said bad things to me! 

Please be careful with your little ones! They can be injured so quickly!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

wow. That's so awful to hear. I would be worried about walking Nelson too. Did they happen near your neighborhood? How devastating and tragic..those poor dogs and their families. 

Honestly, I would take a big stick or something with me...not to 'beat' a dog or anyone with..but to defend myself and my dog if we were attacked. But most likely if something like that happened I would be freaking out so much, I'd drop the stick.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smscare2: How awful! If I lived where you did and had to worry about Pit Bulls, I probably wouldn't go out! I don't know what the laws are where you live, but if you have a leash law, it doesn't sound like it is enforced. I don't think pepper spray or anything else (except a gun) would be useful against a Pit Bull. Remember, they will fight to the death because that is what they were originally bred for. Pain or noise will not stop them when they are in "attack mode". Where I live, this sort of thing would not be tolerated. The leash laws are strict here and I've never seen dogs running loose in my town, thankfully. My personal opinion is that owning a Pit Bull should be like owning a gun. (In fact, a Pit Bull is a lot like a gun.) I think ownership of Pit Bulls should be illegal. I feel very few people are equipped and responsible enough to handle such a breed. At the very least, the owner should have to have a special license (pay a fee) and have to register ownership of the dog. Authorities could permanently seize these animals and fine/or imprison the owners found to be in violation of the laws regarding ownership especially if another animal, or Lord forbid, a human was attacked. Pit Bulls can be very dangerous animals. I have heard of them killing children more often than I care to think about. A few years ago, (I don't remember where in my state) a family had two Pit Bulls that they kept fenced. Their little boy was playing in the front yard and somehow the dogs got out and attacked and mauled him to death. They were "nice" dogs and this attack was entirely unprovoked. It was horrible. :crying:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what tragic stories. I used to walk my Malts a lot but now I don't at all. One time we rounded a corner and there was a German Shepherd in someone's front yard. A chill went through me and I immediately turned around. Another time a chow came up behind me and Kallie started barking like crazy at him. I was very lucky that he just kept going and didn't respond. In both cases there were no humans with these dogs and I had never seen them before. When we do walk I only have one on the leash at a time, have my pepper spray with me, and I am constantly alert to my surroundings. It does take the fun and enjoyment out of walking.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

How horrible!  We have a situation with my next door neighbors youngest daughter who has a 3 yr old pit and we are very worried. Our back yard is seperated by a 4 foot chain link and 8 foot wooden privacy fence. But this dog literally JUMPS like a spring board up against the fence when the kids or Macie are back there. He jumps so high, that he can actually probably jump it if he ever got a good grip. It SCARES me! And just a couple of weeks ago, Mike who stays up late usually, came flinging our bedroom door wide open at 2 am wanting his shot gun. He was in the kitchen making him something to drink, when he heard a loud ruckus on the front porch and something jumped up against the kitchen window. He realized what it was and grabbed the fire poker and sure enough when he opened the front door that pit bull was standing on our front porch chasing Abbie. Lets just say what Mike said to the girl, who is barely 20, wasn't pleasant. When the Mom is gone (she travels for work) that girl hangs out in their garage with all her strange friends and the dog is allowed to hang with them. Even though the Mom says the dog is friendly and wouldn't bite, BS. My Moms pit, is friendly and to us and to her cats. But do I trust him around my kids and my other animals?? NOPE,NOPE,NOPE. There is just that eliment of fear and the what if and I am not willing to take that chance.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't really walk Lady anymore because of her weakened immune system, but when I did I always carried Muzzle (Mace for dogs). Remember, one shake of the neck is enough to kill a small dog or cat so you must stop the dog before he attacks. If a dog is determined to attack, picking your Malt up will just get you attacked, too. 

I know people who have pit bulls in their area and carry bear repellent.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no that's terrible. :-( We have a large great dane/giant schnauzer looking dog that is always getting out of his yard and coming over to my yard. He is so big it scares me. The other day, my neighbors 2 boys were standing outside waiting for the bus when that dog jumped up on one and scratched his neck!

I keep calling the owner about their loose dog and he keeps getting out. I am about to call animal control and have them issue a warning to them. If he ever get's near my kids or fluffs though, I don't know what I will do...we have a BB gun and a real one....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep calling the owner about their loose dog and he keeps getting out. I am about to call animal control and have them issue a warning to them. If he ever get's near my kids or fluffs though, I don't know what I will do...we have a BB gun and a real one....[/QUOTE]:wub: 

We lived in Alabama years ago and there were always big dogs running loose through my yard. At the time, I had one little Maltese and kids and we had a BB gun, too. I got tired of calling the owners so I warned them that I would shoot their dogs if they came on my property. You would think that the owners would keep them home after hearing this, but I guess they either did not care, or thought I was bluffing. I did shoot a few dogs with it when they came in my yard. The BB gun was not intended to injure them and it didn't, but the sting from the BB was uncomfortable, and it was effective in keeping them from returning.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is just plain sad


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

These are the kinds of reasons why we have breed specific legislation in Ontario and I support it. Many people are very upset about it, but tbh, I'm quite relieved. I really wish we could rely on responsible pet ownership in these cases, but statistics show we cannot. My impression is that the typical pit bull owners want them for the wrong reasons--to intimidate people or to prove a point--like they're the ultimate dog owner because they can control a pitbull and let their toddler pull its tail while it just stands there... some being do-gooders and others macho types. 

The legislation is grandfathered in, so it's not like people have to euthanize their pets or something--they're just not allowed to breed them, must spay/neuter them, and muzzle and keep them on a short leash when in public or not in an enclosed property. 

I wonder what pit bull owners believe to be so good about the breed that they think they can't get from owning another less dangerous breed? There are so many great breeds to choose from! Why must some people insist on keeping something that doesn't serve any special purpose that other dogs don't already excel at... except when it comes to fighting to death? That serves no purpose in our civilized world. 

Btw, a can of pennies likely wouldn't distract a pit bull in attack mode...


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I try not to walk Helo and Boomer around the neighborhood anymore. In August Helo got bit by a dog that came out of his home. My husband was walking down the block and the dog flew out of his front door. I am glad the owner was there and was able to control the dog, but he already had Helo in his mouth. Helo is fine, no major injuries but they both go crazy now when they see people or dogs outside.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such sad stories and so unnessecary. All pet owners should be responsible -- but unfortunately many aren't.

I'm so happy that we live in a gated community and that all of the fluffs in my cul-de-sac are small (yokies, maltese and min pin). We feel totally safe on our cul-de-sac and can easily walk it a couple of times to get needed exercise. 

The only big dogs I'm away of in our neiborhood are a couple of labs, a golden retriever, a brittany spaniel. All are very well behaved and their owners are very conscientous. None are at all agressive and seem very nice if we meet them on a walk.

I'm sure that we would never go for walks if we lived in your area.  And it shouldn't be that way.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember a month after my back surgery,I took my Dalmatian for a walk,she was the gentlest of my dogs,she never pulled the leash. she was good at "heeling" ,she's walk at my heel and stop as soon as I stopped and would sit until I took a step forward.

I was trying to get back into walking again and I walked around the corner and neighbor had two big dogs. He usually had them running loose,well wwalked right past,no dogs,no barking either,so I thought the coast was clear, so a little further down,I heard them coming.
They cought up to us and started biting at Duchess,so I had to pick her up and carry her for over 3/4 of a mile.They followed me almost to my yard jumping on me and nipping and trying to bite her. I was in so much pain,but I didn't dare put her on the ground.
Called the dog warden and they were fined,one day the dogs were gone,I don't know what happened to them,I hope they didn't go to the animal shelter.
They never bothered me ,walking alone but they sure did if I walked my dogs...

We still get the occational dog running loose and barking as we walk by but those dogs usually stay back if I stand up to them...It's just pain to have to do it....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

you know that can of pennies thing worked for the other neighbor dogs,it scares them or maybe hurts their ears,don't know but it does work.
I also used abag of crushed pop cans I was collecting off the road side. I pick them up and donate them to the shelter,the sound of the cans clanking and the rustle of the plastic bag does work too..
Anymore I carry a gun since we have coyotes,depending on your area,coyotes adn crazed psychopaths....might be a good idea to carry a gun....


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok I know I will be in the minority here but I will have to defend the pit bull as a breed. I have a pit and she is the gentlest dog I have ever owned. She spends each day at home in the house alone with my Papillion, cat, and Maltese. When the little dogs get on her bed she cries until we make them move so she can lay down. She is even very tolerant of our ferret and lets him crawl all over her with out as much as a second glance. Of course I would never allow my pit to be alone with a child, but I would not leave a golden retriever with a child either. A child alone with any big dog spells trouble. Honestly I have been bit more times than I can count by little dogs. My Papillion snaps at children all of the time but the pit has never though of doing it. They are a powerful breed of dog, but IMHO most accidents are the fault of the irresponsible owners and not the dogs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

aubie1996 said:


> Ok I know I will be in the minority here but I will have to defend the pit bull as a breed. I have a pit and she is the gentlest dog I have ever owned. She spends each day at home in the house alone with my Papillion, cat, and Maltese. When the little dogs get on her bed she cries until we make them move so she can lay down. She is even very tolerant of our ferret and lets him crawl all over her with out as much as a second glance. Of course I would never allow my pit to be alone with a child, but I would not leave a golden retriever with a child either. A child alone with any big dog spells trouble. Honestly I have been bit more times than I can count by little dogs. My Papillion snaps at children all of the time but the pit has never though of doing it. They are a powerful breed of dog, but IMHO most accidents are the fault of the irresponsible owners and not the dogs.


Oh, gosh, I hope you will re-consider leaving your dogs out unsupervised while you are gone. Regardless of whether all your dogs are gentle, accidents can happen. We've had them here on SM with tragic results.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

"I have a pit and she is the gentlest dog I have ever owned."

I truly hope that always remains the case, but I have to say that I've read literally dozens of articles of pits attacking and maiming or killing people and dogs and the huge majority of the articles have some form of the quote "we don't know what happened because that pit is the nicest, most loving dog you can imagine."

Personally, I am terrified of them. They seem to be great, loving dogs...until the moment they aren't.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Aarianne said:


> The legislation is grandfathered in, so it's not like people have to euthanize their pets or something--they're just not allowed to breed them, must spay/neuter them, and muzzle and keep them on a short leash when in public or not in an enclosed property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

aubie1996 said:


> Ok I know I will be in the minority here but I will have to defend the pit bull as a breed. I have a pit and she is the gentlest dog I have ever owned. She spends each day at home in the house alone with my Papillion, cat, and Maltese. When the little dogs get on her bed she cries until we make them move so she can lay down. She is even very tolerant of our ferret and lets him crawl all over her with out as much as a second glance. Of course I would never allow my pit to be alone with a child, but I would not leave a golden retriever with a child either. A child alone with any big dog spells trouble. Honestly I have been bit more times than I can count by little dogs. My Papillion snaps at children all of the time but the pit has never though of doing it. They are a powerful breed of dog, but IMHO most accidents are the fault of the irresponsible owners and not the dogs.


I am in the minority here as well then. It's the owners NOT the breed! Breed specific legislation is just ridiculous, imo. If you look up statistics I would bet Pits aren't #1. I've met many pits that are well mannered and very sweet. It's all in how you raise them and of course genetics (buying from a responsible breeder... hmm sound familiar?)

I've come across, on our walks, more aggressive little dogs off leash than big dogs. No they can't do as much damage, but they are still a threat and can do damage. We carry pepper spray just in case.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I don't want to start a clash between pro-Pitbull people and those against them. That wasn't the point of my post. I was just wondering everyone elses approaches on walking and that of stray dogs coming at you, what do you do?

I like some of the suggestions though, bear repellant, BB guns, guns, pepper spray! Ladies!!! You are all packing some heat :HistericalSmiley:

I might really be considering looking into the pepper spray. I mean it probably isn't a bad idea anyway for the crazed lunatics out there also. And yeah I can imagine nothing else would stop a dog in attack mode. It's just the problem is how powerful Pitbulls are, and no little dog is going to stand a chance against one. Yeah little dogs bite too, but they aren't going to kill anyone or anything. The problem I have is Nelson is he is a barker, so I feal like he gets the dog worked up, and if ONE is loose or sees him, it will most likely come at him, because he's barking. My other dog could care less about dogs, he'd never even bark at them.

And I do know it's more than anything the irresponsable pet owners that are allowing this to happen. And something needs to be done about it. I dunno, jail time maybe? What happens if someone's dog kills a child...does anything happen to the person...out of curiousityanyone know. I think it should be the same punishment if it kills someones pet. Maybe then they'd be a little more responsible with their dogs? And it might prevent more things like this from happening. The one dog was willingly euthanized by the owners decision. So what good did that serve? That won't bring back those peoples little precious dog...and now her dog is dead too. From something that could have easily been prevented. If you cannot control that type of breed, you should not have it.

I just hope I don't hear about this anymore around me. These are both within 10-15 min of where I live. And I have seen Pitbulls around my area walking up the street and stuff. Part of the reason we quit walking around here was when the other dog (it was like a mixed something or other) came at me, jumping up on me while holding Nelson, while I was practically running down the street. While the owner lazily crossed the street to come collect her dog, and kept saying just ignore him... Ignore him?? I mean yeah thank god it wasn't viscious, I don't think. But Nelson is terrified of dogs and I had no idea what it was trying to do to him. I'm sure if it was a Pitbull he would have either been killed or badly injured, if not myself for carrying him, because I felt the dog jumping up on my body and getting at Nelson with his nose or mouth. And that womans dog could have been killed too because it ran across the street off it's porch and down steps to come at me...good thing a car wasn't coming. So people are just careless...that's what it boils down to.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SugarBob62 said:


> Yeah I don't want to start a clash between pro-Pitbull people and those against them. That wasn't the point of my post. I was just wondering everyone elses approaches on walking and that of stray dogs coming at you, what do you do?
> 
> I like some of the suggestions though, bear repellant, BB guns, guns, pepper spray! Ladies!!! You are all packing some heat :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


:amen::goodpost:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I used a mild pepper spray called "Halt" on a large dog that was loose and was aggressive towards me and my leashed little dogs. I missed its face, just got a little on his shoulder. Then his owner started stalking me around the neighborhood threatening me verbally and physically. I called the police who said they would talk to him and said for my own safety I should walk the other direction. If they did talk to him, I think it just made him angrier. 

I still carry pepper spray sometimes, but I'm leery of ever using it again for a dog issue. I'm saving it for humans. 

I think carrying a sturdy umbrella (preferably a pop-open type) could be a good idea for some degree of defense.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

mss said:


> I used a mild pepper spray called "Halt" on a large dog that was loose and was aggressive towards me and my leashed little dogs. I missed its face, just got a little on his shoulder. Then his owner started stalking me around the neighborhood threatening me verbally and physically. I called the police who said they would talk to him and said for my own safety I should walk the other direction. If they did talk to him, I think it just made him angrier.
> 
> I still carry pepper spray sometimes, but I'm leery of ever using it again for a dog issue. I'm saving it for humans.
> 
> I think carrying a sturdy umbrella (preferably a pop-open type) could be a good idea for some degree of defense.


Wow, I'd say why are you stalking me?? Have better control of your dog, and nothing will happen to it. I believe if ANYTHING is coming at you in an aggressive manner, person or animal...don't you have a right to do anything to protect or defend yourself?? :huh: 
Hmm I dunno if an umbrella would protect you against a Pitbull attack. The one dog who got killed, the adult man, large enough person couldn't even stop the dog, nor could people that stopped in the street to help. He was punching and kicking it. I dunno what good an umbrella would do. I think I am really going to get some pepperspray though. 

If anyone doesn't want their dog sprayed with...keep them under control and not let them loose...fair enough? I can't believe they were upset with you doing that. It's not like you walked up on their porch and sprayed the dog or something, that'd be different. But you said it was coming at you?? People boggle my mind sometimes. Well that was the same with the lady with the dog that came after me, she was like "just ignore him". Yeah easier said that done... Get your DOG!!! off of me...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The problem isn't that pit bulls are more prone to biting... it's the damage they cause whenever they do bite and their tenacity--their desire to clamp on for prolonged periods and even fight to death. Other dogs typically bite and release, maybe a couple of times. Small dogs typically seem to nip and run but often don't even puncture skin. 

Btw, pepper spray really is ineffective from everything I've read about pit bull attacks. In many cases they wouldn't even release from being pummelled with fists or hit by baseball bats. I'm sure it's better than nothing though and worth keeping on hand.

A lot of pro pit bull groups cite examples of how labs, etc. bite more. Labs are a much more popular breed, therefore instances of biting are higher. However, they're not killing and maiming people with the frequency and severity of pit bulls. Just to put it in perspective a bit... from the front page of dogbitelaw.com, here's some news for 2010 about US fatalities from dog attacks:



> *The first 6 months of 2010 produced 16 fatal dog attacks. The most frequent victims were young children who were killed by their parents' own dogs. Of the 16 decedents, 11 were young children and two more were adult children of the dog owners. Family dogs killed 14 of the 16 victims. *
> 
> *Only three breeds of dog were responsible for all of these deaths: pit bulls (9 confirmed, 2 probable), Rottweilers (4), and a Siberian Husky. There was a reference to "sled dogs" in one case; more information is needed in that regard. The numbers exceed 16 because another case involved death by a combination of pit bulls and Rottweilers. *


All breeds have potential to bite, but not all dog breeds' bites are equal.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

*Real Life Experience*

OK I have actually HAD a dog on-leash get attacked by a big dog. Yes, unfortunately a pit (I hate putting a whole breed into a generalization, but there you go--it was one!) I had 2 dogs on the leash with a coupler (the V thingie that splits the one leash into 2) when it happened. My 2 weighed about 20 pounds each, small Corgis, only 12" at most. The pit was on a leash, but the owner was using one of those extendable leashes which are no good really, because if the dog wants to pull out the whole length *he CAN* and he did. He grabbed my Toby by the throat first, and I jerked Toby away by his back legs. So the dog caught his back and we had a tug war, me hanging onto Toby and him biting down on his back. Finally I got him loose. He was injured, but he lived. The stupid woman continued to walk her dogs every day... I stopped walking mine. :angry: I quit walking for years -- I'm still nervous -- but by golly that's not fair. I used to LOVE walking my dogs!

Soooooo I have had 4 years to think on this, and 2 weeks ago I bought a weapon. An umbrella would not have worked in our situation, btw. Good theory but not in practice. Same goes for almost every solution given to me on the Corgi forum.

I really wanted a taser but was afraid I'd get the wrong dog lol. So I got an extendable baton, pictured below. You wear it in the little pouch, and if a dog comes up you pull it out, swing it hard to make it extend outward, and you have a really strong stick. You could use it to beat the dog (or the owner! :HistericalSmiley or you could stick it in his jaws to pry your fluff out of his mouth. I would have pried that one's mouth first, then beaten the h*** out of him. RIP my darling Toby. I'm so sorry I didn't save you from the pit. Maybe you'd have lived longer.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It is incredibly important to be always diligant when walking your dogs no matter where you are or what type of dog you are walking. Pepper spray is not always an option due to legislation in certain states outlawing it as well as expandable battons. However, certain breeds are known to have a harder bite and a stronger shake which can cause more harm more quickly to smaller dogs and children. We just need to always take care and be diligant when walking our loved ones or allowing our children to play outside.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I am concerned about my malt when walking, especially because she can bark furiously at big dogs. 

Does anyone know if doggie mace works? Is it the same as pepper spray or better?

I like the idea of the baton but I'm thinking you need some decent upper body strength to use it properly? I'm sorry for what happened to your Toby, I can't imagine the horror.:crying:

Has anyone heard of a dog attacking a small dog while the small dog is being held? 
(I often cross the street and/or pick up Olivea if a big dog walks by but feel this may not be enough.)

Aarianne, interesting info and statistics.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow that is so scary. I even wonder though if a baton thing would work. The one owner was a big grown man, and even punching and kicking the dog didn't release him. I don't think these dogs care...or don't feel anything or something like that.

And yes I believe a dog like that would still attack if you picked the dog up...if it wants the dog, it will get the dog. Grown adults have been attacked by pitbulls. You might even get attacked in the process.

It's so scary thats all I know, and I too am afraid to walk my dog out my front door and around the block, fear of the unknown. I am thankful there is a place I feel safer we can drive to, but it is a hassle. I feel like he'd get to go on more walks if I could just walk him out the door, ya know? So he suffers for it. But I'm scared of the dogs around here, even more so now after hearing these 2 stories.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had two occasions when I had Petie years ago when he was attacked by another dog. Both times when I started hitting the attacking dog to get him off Petie he turned on me. You can't count on picking your dog up to keep him safe. I also wouldn't want to start beating an aggressive dog with a baton as that could just aggravate the attack IMO. You never want to let the dog get that close anyway as one shake can break the neck of a small dog or cat.

Pepper spray to eyes hurts like heck and will stop and temporarily blind the dog. I have never had to use it, but I would definitely shoot first and ask questions later if a big, loose dog started approaching us in a threatening manner.


----------

